# Can anybody tell me about appaloosas?



## catiboo (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently moved and have been looking for a horse when I stumbled upon an appaloosa I really liked. I've ridden a few appaloosas but never really knew much about the breed. I've done some research but haven't found much that I found to be really helpful. So if anyone knows anything like if there are certain genetic problems they have or if there are certain lines I should look for, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Um I dont know a whole lot besides basically a really cool lookin quarter horse with an attitude. haha I "hear" the stereotype is they can sometimes have a big attitude. Not all but some. Good luck with your searching!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My experience with Appys has been that they are very sturdy and versatile animals. They usually have really strong feet and are just strong, overall. Sometimes they can suffer from vision problems, specifically something called "moon blindness" . It means they have trouble in low light conditions. 
A lot of Appys are very quick to react things and might get the reputation as spooky or dingbat. But they are very adaptable, can do jumping or dressage or trails , or ? And often make really good one man horses.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Every Appaloosa I have had contact with has had a very good temperment and willing to please. The Appaloosa has received some "bad press" in being dingbats and just plain silly. Each horse of any breed has different personalities. The Appy, in general, is an excellent choice for their versatility in any discipline.


----------



## irishbutterfly (Jan 24, 2011)

Appaloosas are very sturdy and intelligent horses. They came to the US from Spanish merchants who traded them with the Nez Perce american indians. The Nez Perce then bred them for their coat patterns and composition. they were among the first to practice gelding in order to remove inferiors from the breeding pool. the nez perce also chose a very common Appy trait, the short mane and "broom tail" so that the animals hair is less likely to get caught in the brush. they come in a wide variety of colors and patterns, from solid to roan, snowflake, blanketed, leopard and any variation of those. They are also well know for having vertically striped hooves and "molted" skin-meaning that the skin underneath the fur is lightly spotted-most visible around the eyes, nose and genital area. it is true that they develop certain types of blindness more frequently than other horse breeds.

Here's my appy, Spotted Eagle (but i call him Chief), but hes very dirty. hes a Leopard, meaning he has a blanket that extends over his entire body with different colored spots- his happen to be a copper color


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg just had to say your appy kindove looks like mine in some way lol  I thinks it that there both super handsome


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I work with two Appaloosas; _My Easy Shaygetz _and _Big John_. 

With these two I have learned that Appys are _very_ smart and, like any horse, get bored easily. These specific two don't like doing anything too far out of the norm (such as being in the front of the trail line, which they rarely do). They commonly test us workers, seeing if they can gain "rank." 

Other times they play games with us. Shay is famous for stealing hats and bolting with them. John is more apt to search your pockets. They aren't mean-spirited, but certainly have their "bad days" (who doesn't?). 

They are _very_ sturdy, like Tinyliny said. In addition to eye problems (which, if I'm not mistaken, can be a cause from their 'eye whites' being so prominent), they also tend to be flat-footed. Shay needs special pads under his shoes to protect the soles and frogs of his feet.


----------



## catiboo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm going out this weekend to ride him one more time and decided if I want him! I really appreciate all the replies, it's really been nice to read about everybodys experiences!


----------



## catiboo (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, and Irishbutterfly and Frankiee, your appys are gorgeous!


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Appys are generally sweet natured animals, they can do some jumping and dressage and are great to ride out. Gentle and willing to please. Quite sturdy coz of their background out in the trails or something. Great horses.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Creampuff said:


> I work with two Appaloosas; _My Easy Shaygetz _and _Big John_.
> 
> With these two I have learned that Appys are _very_ smart and, like any horse, get bored easily. These specific two don't like doing anything too far out of the norm (such as being in the front of the trail line, which they rarely do). They commonly test us workers, seeing if they can gain "rank."
> 
> ...


I have never heard of appaloosas having eye problems stemming from the amount of sclera they have. I also have never heard of them being flatfooted. In general, Appaloosas are known to have very good feet. My gelding goes three, sometimes four months in between trims and my farrier only ever takes off a bit of heel and a smaller bit of toe.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think apps are like any other breed. Yes, you can generalize some, but there are all kinds.

I have one that is very flat footed and I have one that has amazing feet.
I have one that I would trust with your 90yo grandmother and I have one that I worry even when a pro gets on her back.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

kassierae said:


> I have never heard of appaloosas having eye problems stemming from the amount of sclera they have. I also have never heard of them being flatfooted. In general, Appaloosas are known to have very good feet. My gelding goes three, sometimes four months in between trims and my farrier only ever takes off a bit of heel and a smaller bit of toe.


That could very well be from my boss and farrier, who told me this information. The sclera "bit" was told to me by Shay's owner, who said they could get eye cancers from it (sensitive flesh? not sure myself). 

I suppose it would depend on the breeding of the animal; selective or not. Both of our Appys have bad feet; Shay's are flat (in his front) and John's can crumble easily, even after extensive hoof care. 

Regardless, I would love Appys as my horse. They're intelligent and playful. Shay is growing old (I'm not sure how old he is, nearing 20 I think), and unlike our other horses his age who mostly chill in the pasture, he is perfectly content playing with the other horses and snagging our tools and hats to play with. (We also have a Tennessee Walking Horse pinto gelding who is notorious for stealing a handful of baling twine and darting off with it, "laughing at us" the whole way.) 

I also concur with AlwaysBehind. We have one Quarter who is sweet-as-can-be, and another who's a total b. One 6-year-olds can ride by themselves, the other some expert riders don't enjoy.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

They can be good horses, if you choose the right temperament etc. 

One thing to keep in mind is, that in the english show ring, the judges frown on appaloosas.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

EmilyandNikki said:


> One thing to keep in mind is, that in the english show ring, the judges frown on appaloosas.


None have every frowned on mine. When he had a good round he got appropriate ribbons. 


Too many people blame their lack of ribbons on the judge being prejudiced against their breed when it is usually based on eight (or six) others having a better trip/ride than they did.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I love my Appy girls. They are both amazing horses, but they are just that, horses. And like every other horse out there it all *depends on* *the horse* that your looking at. 

A lot of people stereotype Appys into a bad group. I'm not sure why. I LOVE mine, and they have become my breed of choice. Mine are wonderful, docile, smart, hardy, and are full of personality. 

Here are my girls! 

Daisy





And Wooty.








ETA!!! I forgot to mention that my mare Wooty sunburns easily on her back and hind quarters. She has thin hair and light skin so i put sunscreen on her when it's bright out!


----------



## irishbutterfly (Jan 24, 2011)

Lonestar22 said:


> A lot of people stereotype Appys into a bad group. I'm not sure why. I LOVE mine, and they have become my breed of choice. Mine are wonderful, docile, smart, hardy, and are full of personality.


 I completely agree!! I've adored appys since the first time i've seen one and just became infatuated the first time i rode one.

Your girls are gorgeous by the way


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well thank you!! Wooty actually looks terrible in those pics, she was so underweight! Now she's fat with a big ol' pasture belly. lol.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

My first horse was a Appaloosa. He had a great temperament. Lived to be 31. He had eye issues as as someone mentioned they are prone to. I want to own another one day. Love them.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Attitudes they do have...alot of people do not like them because of their eyes. They have a LOT OF WHITE AND PEOPLE SAY IT MAKES THEM LOOK CRAZY. They are good hearty horses,very smart, athletic, but can be stubborn. They were a breed of horse produced by the Indians so they had to be good for any purpose.

This is Apple...and she is very spirited and very mean, 6 years old










This is Apache, wonderful 3 year old, he actually has a nice temperment and very willing to please.


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

Appaloosa's tend to be quite stubborn, I find a lot of them to be quite smart as well. I think they tend to be fairly level headed but also sensitive, all of the ones I have worked with seem to react a little differently to things than most horses, getting mad at them will just frustrate them and give them the "bad horse" label I have found. They are fairly versitile as well, jumping, dressage, western, trails, they will pretty well do it all. They seem to be pretty sweet in nature, but I see a lot of them being higher in rank for some reason, and I see a lot that can be agressive toward other horses. This is my appy (he is half tb tho)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Awaface

That's a lot of horse!! He is absolutely stunning!!!!! Wow factor galore. You got the best of both breeds in his comformation. If you ever tire of him, let me know!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The schlera of the eye ( the unusaully large area of white, that is said to make them look crazy) has nothing to do with their more frequent problems with "moon blindness". It's genetic, but not to do with the schlera.

The Nez Perce are now crossing Appys with Ahkel Teke horses to create an endurance horse extraordinaire. Called Nez Perce Horse
Google Image Result for http://horsehints.org/graphics/NezPerceHorse.jpg


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

tinyliny

Thanks so much! I doubt I will ever get tired of him tho, he is my best friend and I could never ask for a more understanding sweet horse! He loves to stand with his head in your arms and let you rub his face, he will fall asleep right where he is haha. When I retire him he will be going to the same place he has been most of his life (and where he is now) and will live the rest of his days getting all the extra attention (and cookies) he could ever want from all the kids up there!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

awaface, your horse is gorgeous and so very talented!!

tinyliny, Thank You so much for posting the link to the Nez Perce Horse!!


----------



## fatesmom (Jan 29, 2011)

hi, iam new to this site.. i have a 2.9 year old appy gelding, my first appy! we raised him since birth, his mom is registered quarter horse and father registerd appaloosa.. i have to say, he really has been a great little guy, broke him at 2,have only done light riding with him..has been very quiet, never bucked when first got on him...he does have a little stubborness to him, that's a appy i think, he will certainly test you, but, never been a mean horse...will post some pics of him shortly


----------



## Equestrian12345 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are beautiful animals, they are lovely horses to ride  <3


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The disease you are thinking of is "Night Blindness" it occurs when the horse is homozygous for LP (the gene that causes appaloosa coloring). As for temperment, the appaloosa varies greatly from horse to horse some have mostly QH blood, some have a lot of TB blood, some are mixed, and some have Arab blood. The ApHc registers an appxapp (which either can have little "appaloosa blood" if there really is such a thing), appxQH, appxTB and appXArab. They used to register (way back when) just about anything with spots. It has never and will never be a recreation of the Nez Perce's horse, that strain is long gone. It's relatives the Colonial Spanish Horse are still alive and many still appaloosa colored, but they are not Nez Perce horses. The Nez Perce weirdly chose Akhal Tekes to cross Appaloosas to I can't explain that decision.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what a LP (appaloosa) Colonial Spanish Horse looks like they are closest to the original Nez Perce horses:










This is Chief Pushmataha a purebred Choctaw CS Horse also registered ApHc:










Vindicator:









To-Bulls:


----------



## heart2heartequestrian (Sep 17, 2010)

*History of appaloosas, confirmation, and pros and cons in a nutshell.*

It drives me nuts when people always call appaloosas colored quarter horses. They are a breed. And they are not all that similar to QHs. Somewhat in build i guess to your average person but they are very different. The appaloosas history is not totally confirmed but they did originate in North America. They were short spotted and roan horses seen near the Palouse river. So people would say "thats a palouse horse" and it soon turned into appaloosa. The native americans were the first to be seen using the breed because their spotted and roan coats were perfect camouflage while out hunting or in battle. They also tend to have coarser longer coats and coarse mains and tails. They are made to withstand brush and harsher climates then the american's QHs who generally have a shorter finer coat, mane and tail. Appaloosas come in red roans, blue roans, red and blue roans, black, bay and sorrel with blankets. They also have snowflake , Leopard, and few spot patterns. And i have seen a few whites and palominos. They can even be registered solid and will usually throw color if bred to a colored appy. Conformation wise they are usually short, around or under 15.1 hands. Have a more narrow chest than a QH and have longer sloping hindquarters instead of very pronounced ones of a QH. They usually have a slighty more sway or curvy back and not quite as short as a QH. They usually have a slightly longer neck and face than a QH. They are used for racing, so the blood lines can be mixed with TBs and you will usually see them very tall long and lean. I think they might also have a heightened sense of smell and hearing. As far as personality, They are very brave and smart. They were war horses back in the old west and usually have more stamina and drive and can tolerate harsh conditions. They are also hearty eaters and have good feet. And a true appy usually will have a slightly heavier bone structure to them than a QH. Especially in the legs. They are good at being able to perform many tasks and can be versatile, mine did dressage and barrels and trails. Their fall backs...They are very STUBBORN and if they can, they will get set in their ways. And ive never met one that can be rode in a simple snaffle outside of the round pen. When they are out in the elements they tend to want to run and be free spirited and have a good time and will fight you if you hold them back. They also have a high risk and are prone to going blind due to uvelitis. Mine was completely blind. But it didn't stop him much. And its best to keep lighter ones out of the sun or with sheets on. And always fly masks to protect eyes from sun exposure for long periods. They also seem to have good longevity cause heres mine in his last days, in his late 30s, hes a little thin, but he still wanted to go ride and wouldn't let anything take away his spirit. Best horse i ever had. Would definitely recommend them as a top notch breed!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Today's Appaloosa horses (as in horses registered as Appaloosas with various registries such as the ApHc) have little to no native American blood. The ApHc registry was formed to preserve the color pattern at first, so many grades and crosses were originally registered. As time went on (I can get % from a board member of the ApHc and I'll post it later) grades and their crosses as well as draft and other breeds weren't registrable, but QH, TB, and Arab crosses were and still are. ApHc horses do have A LOT of QH blood because the breed was founded with a lot of QH crosses registered and even more as time passed. It's a misconception that the scrub tail/sparse mane is sign of more "pure" Appaloosa blood. There is no such thing. They are very nice horses, yes, but they ARE NOT native American horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

This was pulled from a discussion on HGS post by EasttoWest

In the early/mid 1960s sample, 69.6% of the total Appaloosas registered which had at least one non-Appaloosa parent. 59.2% of all Appaloosas registered had at least one unknown or unregistered parent. Only 9% had a registered AQHA parent, 1.2% had a registered TB parent, and less than 1% had a registered parent from any other breed. 30.4% were registered App x App.


In the 1973 sample, 45% of the total Appaloosas registered had at least one non-Appaloosa parent. 28.6% of all Appaloosas registered had at least one unknown or unregistered or non-app ID parent. 13.2% had a registered AQHA parent, 2.4% had a registered TB parent, and just about 1% had a registered parent from any other breed. 55% were registered App x App.


In the 1976 sample, 42.5% of the total Appaloosas registered had at least one non-Appaloosa parent. 15.8% of all Appaloosas registered had at least one unknown or unregistered or non-app ID parent. 18.8% had a registered AQHA parent, 7.2% had a registered TB parent, and less than 1% had a registered parent from any other breed. 57.5% were registered App x App.


In 2009, 27.9% of the total Appaloosas registered had at least one non-Appaloosa parent. 2.2% of all Appaloosas registered from that sample had at least one unknown or unregistered or non-approved other-breed parent (these would be hardshipped horses.) 22.1% had a registered AQHA parent, 2.6% had a registered TB parent, and about 1% had a registered Arabian parent. (the 2009 info was not arrived at from sampling, it is actual complete numbers from total records. 72.1% were registered App x App.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

As for before the Nez Perce here's how they obtained their horses

The beginning:

The Persian horse that was introduced to Spain during the time of Justinian most assuredly introduced Appaloosa, SB1 Sabino, and another type of sabino to Spain. The appaloosa color was actually introduced to Rome during the time of Cleopatra when Mark Antony brought Armenian Niseans back to Egypt. Augustus got hold of them...and Rome's love affair with the Nisean began.

The Spanish Brought their horses to America:










"The Nez Perce are said to have journeyed far south from their northeastern lands in the Great Basin seeking horses. The forward thinking and adventuresome Nez Perce may have been some of the initial sellers and traders of horses up the western migration trail. ... 

Perhaps the Nez Perce ventured South through Shoshone territories and met with the Utes, returning north to introduce horses to other tribes along the way. It is certain that by the early 1700s the Shoshone nation had become the western epicenter of horse dispersal, sending horses northward by the 1720s and into the Pacific Northwest by the 1730s. ... 

Also known for their skills as dog breeders, the Nez Perce became famous horse breeders because they were discerning in the selection of stallions and mares, beginning in the 1700s. The Nez Perce particularly bred for the distinctive patterns of the spotted horse, creating the Appaloosa bloodline that could be traced back to the Spanish Jennets. ... 

They gelded the makes that did not produce their preferred patterns. In the Lewis and Clark journals, there are remarks about the superior manner in which the Nez Perce gelded their horses. ...

The Nez Perce became great brokers of horses to other Indian Nations, often trading with the Cayuse and the Crow. They traded away mares and stallions that lacked spotted coloring as they continued to reach for their goal of having a uniquely vivid horse that needed no war paint or ceremonial colors. Through selective breeding, they nurtured and developed what became known as the Appaloosa horse. These spotted horses ranged in height from 13 to 14 hands."

From Frank J. Dobie: "Mountains fenced the range of the Nez Perces against raids by the ceaselessly shifting Plains tribes and enabled them to control their stock. Before they were dispossessed they had learned to brand their horses and let them run free. With the Wallawalla, Cayuse, Flathead, Palouse and lesser tribes protected by the Cascades, they raised thousands of horses. ... It is sometimes called polka dot, leopard, domino. It is a color phase of the Barb. ... Perhaps the Nez Perces were at the time practicing selective breedingto a greater extent than Lewis and Clark apprehended. ... Splotched horses occurred wherever Spanish horses ran." he cites General James Thomas, "Three Years Among Indians and Mexicans."

These spotted horses from other tribes were preserved, but unfortunately the Nez Perce stock was sold off, killed and crossbred out of existence, specifically with draft stock.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

heart2heartequestrian said:


> It drives me nuts when people always call appaloosas colored quarter horses. They are a breed. And they are not all that similar to QHs. Somewhat in build i guess to your average person but they are very different.


You have obviously not been to an Appaloosa show recently or looked at the winners in The Journal.

As much as I love Appys, there is so much QH in them now that they really do look just like a QH.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You have obviously not been to an Appaloosa show recently or looked at the winners in The Journal.
> 
> As much as I love Appys, there is so much QH in them now that they really do look just like a QH.


Sorry, OT but I just now noticed your avatar bear cut off his own head? :shock: I would have put this on your profile page but ... you know.


----------



## heart2heartequestrian (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes i know that they have become very QH influenced nowadays. That's whats appealing to people in recent history. Especially in horse shows.But in fact alot of breeds are compared to the QH, Qh themselves originated from mustangs and TB breeding, which alot of horse breeds native to america posses the same foundation. So of course you can compare them, but they are still different. Much like dog breeds. An irish setter looks like a red golden retriever in alot of aspects, and they have some similar ancestory , but it is a different breed and has similar and different characteristics. So yes they are similar to Qh especially recently. But originally they were different. much like the black and white photos a previous poster has put on here. You can still get old school bred appys these days. I want another in the near future.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> But originally they were different. much like the black and white photos a previous poster has put on here. You can still get old school bred appys these days. I want another in the near future. _


When the ApHC was founded the horses registered had more physical variety, because they originated from more varied types, and there were not strict bloodline requirements (meaning horses with spots from unknown background could be registered and bred on.) But even back during the time Foundation Appaloosas wer registered, there were some lines which had similar conformation to the QHs of the day (as well as Appaloosas with conformation similar to Thoroughbreds, etc.). 

Here are photos of Foundation numbered Appaloosas (all registered between 1938 and 1962) note the variance in types, including early Appaloosas which were definitiely already what would be considered "stock type"--


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Rhe black and white pictures I posted are of Chief Pushmataha he is not an Appaloosa by blood he is a pure Choctaw Colonial Spanish Horse bred true for hundreds of years. There is no QH, TB, or any other blood in him. He was registered with the Spanish Mustang Registry, the Southwest Spanish Mustang Association and his descendants are also in the Horse of the Americas, Spanish Barb Horse Association, International Barb Horse Association and the American Heritage Horse Association. He was registered with the ApHc for color alone, the ApHc isn't a purebred breed registry it is a registry based on the LP gene the criteria for registration has changed over time, if I wanted to register Chief Pushmataha today I wouldn't be able to, or his progeny for that matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

heart2heartequestrian said:


> Yes i know that they have become very QH influenced nowadays. That's whats appealing to people in recent history. Especially in horse shows.But in fact alot of breeds are compared to the QH, Qh themselves originated from mustangs and TB breeding, which alot of horse breeds native to america posses the same foundation. So of course you can compare them, but they are still different. Much like dog breeds. An irish setter looks like a red golden retriever in alot of aspects, and they have some similar ancestory , but it is a different breed and has similar and different characteristics. So yes they are similar to Qh especially recently. But originally they were different. much like the black and white photos a previous poster has put on here. You can still get old school bred appys these days. I want another in the near future.


The Appaloosa being bred today don't look like QH's because they share similar history to Appaloosa it's because many actually have a lot of QH blood in them and are being bred to QHs. 

Old school looking appies are still out there bit the old crossbred, unknown breed, Choctaws like CP, and soemtimes grade types that were registered in the past can not be registered today. It has to have a bloodline in the registry and most have QH, TB and Arab blood. I challenge anyone here to find a living Appaloosa that doesn't go back to any QH, TB, or Arab, it's not possible. 

You can get a Appaloosa colored Spanish Mustang or any other breed but it will not be registered as an Appaloosa and it is not the same breed. 

Once upon a time the Spanish brought their horses to America, since then they've nearly been crossbred out of existence. From that crossbreeding came the QH, some Appys (but they probably if only minimally weren't registered), Saddlebreds, Morgans, Tennesee Walkers, etc!! They are all distantly related but all distinctly different breeds. 

There are other Appaloosa based registries that have different requirements than the ApHc that try to preserve the non QH type appy, you may want to check those out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a good example of what is considered a foundation appaloosa, he has mainly appxapp blood, if you go back far enough you see that early horses registered as pure appaloosa (well that's what they were called they may have been registered as half) are half thouroughbred, one is a quarter thoroughbred, a quarter unknown, and half mustang. So originally, appaloosas were more variable.

War Tobys Troubadour Appaloosa

very fun to go back and check these things out

Joker B Appaloosa

this guy is in his pedigree and listed as an appaloosa as you can see he has primarily QH blood, with a dash of TB and a pinch of unknown


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>I challenge anyone here to find a living Appaloosa that doesn't go back to any QH, TB, or Arab, it's not possible. _

I had a stallion for several years which didn't go back to any registered/known/named QH, TB, or Arab-- 2 or 3 of the unregistered pre-ApHC horses in his pedigree were identified as being TB or Arab-- but no telling what they really were.

Pvsthundersmemory Appaloosa


----------

